# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG EMMC 1.0.58.0

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG 1.0.58.0  Again Daily update Lot of HTC,Samsung added  
Easy Jtag updates speed up  
Added:
- support Micromax A60  (Read/Write)
- support Karbon A1 (Read/Write)
- support Samsung GT-i9020 (Read/Write)
- support Samsung Anycall W900/W9000 (Read/Write)
- support Samsung GT-I8190 Galaxy S3 Mini (Read/Write, Easy  Repair)
- support HTC wirdfire S CDMA (Read/Write, Easy Repair beta)
- support HTC Sensation Z715E PG58130 (Read/Write)  
- support HTC Desire SV pm86100 (Read/Write)
- support ZTE MF190 USB modem (Read/Write)*  *
P.S. Wanted EASY-JTAG users with
SKY-A800,A810,A830,A840,A850,A860 and korean LG: F100,F120,F160,F180,F200,F220,F240,F260 for testing resurectors via Easy-JTAG.*

----------

